# Tactical Solutions 22LR Conversion for Glock



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been playing with a new 22 conversion by Tactical Solutions and it's a keeper. My wife likes it way too much too.

Tactical Solutions 22 Conversion for Glock - YouTube


----------

